# Sad News



## pem1 (Aug 29, 2013)

My very dear friend Randy Eveleigh (known as Buzz Conroy on this board) passed away accidentally at his home in Brockville, Ontario on Christmas Day.

Randy was a passionate collector/builder of Aurora models - he loved them. He also loved his show rod kits from the 60s; Tamiya motorcycles; resin kits of classic movie monsters and so on. 

Randy was a master modeler. Over the years, he posted many of his WIP pictures here and I had the pleasure of seeing them all in person not only in progress but in their finished state - they were mind blowing in their detail. 

The kit that Randy was working on when he died was an original Rommel's Rod.

He told me that he had almost finished it and that he was going to send me pictures. Alas that did not happen. Hopefully when I'm in Brockville on Saturday for the funeral, I can see it then. 

More importantly than all this though, he was a great friend. 

Randy I will miss our extended chats about anything and everything model related; toy related; music related etc etc but what I will miss most though is your friendship.

Until we meet again Randy.

Your friend - Peter


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Wow!!!! What terrible news!! I greatly admired Randy's work. he will be missed for sure!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Very sorry to hear this. RIP Randy.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Same here; I never met "Buzz" in person, but came to know him through the photos he posted of his works and his comments on the boards. I'm very sorry to hear of his passing. My best wishes go to his family and friends.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

I can only echo what Mr. McGovern wrote above. I knew of Randy and his modeling work only through this forum, but always enjoyed seeing his creations and thought his paint work was something to aspire to. It saddens me to hear of his passing, and I offer my sincere condolences for the loss of your friend, Peter, but I'd like to thank you for letting us know.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

This is quite possibly the saddest thing I've read in my years here at HT. Fare thee well, Randy...


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

I traded several emails with Randy, a nice guy and a very talented kit builder! My condolences to you Pete and to his family.


----------



## Rob P. (Jan 26, 2004)

Very sorry to hear of his passing. I knew him only through the forum here and appreciated his work. My condolences to friends and family.

Rob


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

He was an artist.


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

Yes this is sad news. He was a very insightful modeler and I always enjoyed seeing what he was up to. Condolences to you Peter and to his family and friends. 

Matt


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

!!!

This has been a rough holiday season! A lot of folks on the bboards I frequent have lost pets, parents, spouses or friends in the last few weeks. Maybe we just notice it more because it's around what's supposed to be a happy holiday, but it seems like an unusual amount of loss this season.


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Sad news indeed. I traded emails with Randy several times and always found him to be a really nice guy and excellent modeler.

- Denis


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Awww that is horrible news. I knew Randy from the board here and his work was some of the BEST ever.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

That is such sad news! His work was always to be admired.
Condolences to his family and freinds.


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

This is a great loss to the forum. Randy was always so full of enthusiasm and talent. We will miss him and his postings here. Our prayers and thoughts are with his family and loved ones today.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm very saddened by this news.... I always looked forward to his kit wips and have to agree with Zorro, he was an Artist.
Rest in Peace Buzz
Denis


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*he was indeed from what I have seen here, a talented craftsman, and first rate modeler..may he be at peace..

Z*


----------



## Monarch Models (Feb 9, 2007)

This is indeed very sad and sudden news. I am happy to have known him and know that his work remains alive in the built up kits. 
Rest in Peace Randy.


----------



## djmadden99 (Dec 23, 2008)

I admired his mastery from afar, and only had any contact with him through these boards. He was intelligent and full of history and insights about modeling. He will be missed by the modeling community.


----------



## longbox (Nov 4, 2007)

Very sad news indeed.


----------



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

So sad, Randy was a good guy, pleasant and a great painter.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Very sad news indeed hearing of Randy's passing!Randy was and IMOP one of the Best painters and model kit builders around.If it wasn't for him few years back encouraging me to pickup the airbrush and basically guiding me threw pms on how to use it and set it up ect.I still be using the old drybrush method.He was a good Mentor and good online friend that wish had met in person as he was very pleasant person to talk with in pms and emails.He will be missed greatly by me and the rest of the modeling community.

For those that want to leave a Condolence message or ect for Randy's Family go to www.Irvinememorial.com


----------



## harpooner54 (Sep 15, 2008)

Sad news. Very sorry to hear about this. Like others here, I talked with him
by email & he seemed like a great person. My condolences to his family.

-David


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

This is so sad.
Like many, I never had the pleasure of meeting 'Buzz' in person.
Only knowing him through the forums.
But I always enjoyed his posts. His WIPs and finished kits. The discussions about classic kits and working out details of some of the Aurora history.

He will be missed.


----------



## BadRonald (Jun 2, 2000)

He was a true craftsman.I looked forward to his pics of his work.Rest in peace.


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

....shocked and saddened to hear about this tragic news. I admired Randy's work. Never had the honor to know him, but obviously a kind & generous man. Much sympathy to his family and friends.


----------



## John Galt (Nov 23, 2001)

Rip


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Very sorry to hear about this. I recall seeing his posts here, and really enjoyed his work. RIP. 

Sean


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Beyond words.


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

There are about a dozen modelers out there whose work I greatly admire from afar, and this guys model building chops were in my Top 5 list. His paint jobs were always stellar. I don't think I saw one model of his that looked average. All of his work was above average as far as I could see. I never conversed with him, aside from forum responses, but he seemed like a genuine kinda guy, and it was always a treat to see his new work. How sad! Very sorry to hear we have a lost a great in our midst. RIP...


----------



## Gillmen (Oct 16, 2004)

My deepest sympathies to his family on a tragic Christmas day. He was a major inspiration for the hobby and his work was truly eye candy. RIP bro.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Sad to hear this and was so used to seeing him on here especially when Monarch's being discussed and drooling over his built up models. Terrible news.


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

Just reading this now, so very sorry to hear of his passing. He was a very talented modeler and from what I've read, a true gentleman of this hobby. I too will miss his beautiful models and positive attitude towards modeling and it's history. 

Rest in Piece Buzz, and I hope there are countless hours of modeling pleasure in your afterlife.

Tory


----------



## kangg7 (Jun 21, 2000)

I will miss seeing his exceptional work here. A true master model builder. My thoughts and prayers are with his family and friends. R.I.P. Randy, you will be greatly missed by many!!


----------



## LT Firedog (Nov 14, 2001)

R.i.p


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

Wow. I just got to this news now. What a shocker, what a loss. Does anyone know how old Buzz was?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Frankie Boy said:


> Wow. I just got to this news now. What a shocker, what a loss. Does anyone know how old Buzz was?


He was 59.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Wow, I turn 59 first week in Feb. May he have eternal peace!

Carl-


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

I went back and looked at some of his build ups, he inspired me to build my Robin (1966) kit, like his.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Very said news indeed. A talented modeller, and he sure sounds like he was a great guy. My condolences to his family....


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Oh Boy, sad to hear. One of the good guys. Peace Brother


----------



## oliver (Jan 11, 2005)

So sad to see this!!!


----------



## aurora fan (Jan 18, 1999)

All condolences to the family and friends. Sad news indeed.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I've been away for some time-man, so sorry to hear. He was a true inspiration with his modeling skills.


----------



## david-5877 (Mar 14, 2000)

Sorry, to hear about his passing. If you want check out his work go to his face book page.


----------



## BatFanMan (Aug 20, 1999)

*Very sorry...*

Very sorry, Peter. It's always hard to lose a close friend or family member. I've gone through it so many times in the past five years, it seems like it's a normal part of my life.

Still, I'm sure it's very shocking to you. My prayers go out to you and those Buzz left behind.

Regards,
Fred DeRuvo


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Only 59 too. Wonder what he died of?


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Sad news indeed. He will be missed.


----------

